# Tooth extracted



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Today Daisy Mae had to have a tooth extracted. She had decreased appetite and activity for the last 2 to 3 days. The vet said the premolar was loose with gum recession on her lower left jaw. She will be on Enrofloxacin for 7 days and Metacam for 5 days.

Cyndy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Whoa! Look at that big ole root! Poor DM, give her kisses from Inky and I.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW, I agree, what a root. I've got a few of their teeth but no roots like that. Poor wee gal.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully she will start eating again tonight or tomorrow. She is very quiet and that is not like her at all.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

It's almost scary how big that is... at first I had to think "which is the root, and which is the tooth." Wow! :? Hope li'l Daisie gets back to herself soon!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

poor baby!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow that thing is HUGE! How is she doing? (Hugs to both of you)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

quillyones said:


> Hopefully she will start eating again tonight or tomorrow. She is very quiet and that is not like her at all.


Does she have pain meds? If not, it might be a good idea to give her some. Hugs


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy Mae has been very quiet since coming home. I don't see any bleeding from her mouth or on her sleepy sock.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes she has pain medication that I am to start Friday morning. They gave her an injectable pain med before leaving the vets.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

ow, what a teeth and what a root. I hope she'll be better soon.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy Mae did not eat or if she did very little last night. She sure was wild this morning which is more like herself. She even played chase in the critter ball with her sister Cocoa Marie for a short time. She takes her antibiotic pretty good but the pain medication she does not like at all.

I did not notice any swelling, bleeding or redness on the out side of her mouth. She is still refusing to open her mouth this morning. I will check again later.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

This is Daisy Mae.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Poor little lady!! 

How did you realize there was something wrong with her tooth? Was it just her not eating? Forgive me, it's early in the morning I'll have to re-read the whole post again to make sure I absorbed it all.

They used gas to put her under for the procedure correct? 

ARGHGH!! Poor little girl!! 

My Daisy and I are sending love and speedy recovery vibes to your Daisy Mae.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a couple of Cooper's teeth that have fallen out, I don't think any of them have roots quite that long. 

What type of injection pain medication did they use? I'm wondering if some of her inactivity was due to that medication.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a tooth! I hope she makes a speedy recovery soon!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What a little trooper, has she eaten today at all? Tell her she has to be a good girl and eat so mom doesn't worry.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor thing! That root is HUGE, no wonder she was so uncomfortable. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy Mae still has not eaten on her own. She was started on Critical Care for Carnivores which she took without any problems.

The injectable drug they gave her was Buprenorphine.

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. Hopefully she will start eating on her own tonight.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That explains the lack of activity that first night. Buprenorphine, I believe, is an opiate, and opiates tend to cause sedation.

Have you gotten a good look in her mouth yet? My first initial thought of her not wanting to eat on her own is that her mouth is still hurting her. Its been a couple of days and I would have expected the pain to be retreating by now. I'd be trying to get a good look in her mouth to see if there is any redness. Also, could there may be another tooth bothering her?

When Cooper had his jaw tumor removed, doc also removed a couple of teeth. Cooper had other problems going on with his teeth too. Several of his teeth were loose and they have since fallen out or were pulled during the tumor extraction surgery. For him he started eating on his own again once I started wetting his hard kibble. He doesn't like it mushy, but he does want it soft. He also will eat canned innova cat food or hills a/d.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Yesterday evening and during the night Daisy Mae took in a pretty good amount of Critical Care. During the evening I fed it to her and during the night she ate/drank it herself. I also cut back on the food offerings in her condo thinking maybe she had too much to choose from. I had water, kibble in small pieces, and the Critical Care. Tonight we will try adding water to the kibble again and see if she will eat it. 

We think Cocoa Marie is getting a little jealous of the extra attention Daisy Mae is getting right now. Cocoa Marie decided to not eat and drink last night so this morning I held her while she ate and drank. 

I got a quick look into Daisy Mae's mouth and did not see any red areas. She is so wiggly that it is hard to get a good look at anything. LOL


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing better. I love Cocoa Marie's name.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Good news Daisy Mae ate 7 mealies this afternoon!!! Cocoa Marie still don't like mealies. I think Daisy is on the right track now.


----------



## Denver Smith (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometimes due to a periodontal disease, an orthodontist has no other option than to extract the tooth. A few tips can help you reduce pain after a tooth extraction. You should apply ice packs immediately to reduce any kind of swelling. Swelling usually occurs after removing just one tooth. Gum Grafting Las Vegas can provide useful tips and instructions on tooth extraction.


----------

